# Everything's bigger in Texas...



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Except for WH closets! 22" by 24" inches for a 50 gal at a 2 1/2 bath house. Its a good thing out started leaking today. In ten years this guys gonna have to take out that wall to put a new one in. Stupidity abounds.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like its time for a tankless.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

looks like its time for a mechanical room or a basement:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Texan said:


> Except for WH closets! 22" by 24" inches for a 50 gal at a 2 1/2 bath house. Its a good thing out started leaking today. In ten years this guys gonna have to take out that wall to put a new one in. Stupidity abounds.












Can W/H's get their combustion air from the living quarters like that? Are there bedrooms next to that heater?

I just looked at the picture again. It looks like a garage. At first glance it looked like a bedroom.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

3 car garage. Weird install comb air hi and low in the wall behind wh, and a separate stub out with a flex for the expansion tank. The expansion tank was just laying on the heater before I capped that stub and put it on a brass assembly.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've warned and warned customers about this problem. Probably 10-15 of them have 20 yr old heaters in a tight opening just like this and they will learn the hard way. The 1st customer to whine will get an earful.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

The black iron sticking out the wall looks like galvanized when I expand the picture.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> The black iron sticking out the wall looks like galvanized when I expand the picture.


Maybe it got hit with paint when the walls were sprayed.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ya its spray texture from the walls.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Let's see what happens with over sized tanks after the final rule becomes affective


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just one more reason I left the last company I worked for. Texas is basackwards and the give a **** factor is LOW If even there at all


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Just had to jam a fifty ng into a tiny closet today. Up and over the gas pipe, and had to turn it a little so the door would close. So tight we could barely get the expansion tank in after the heater was in place. Almost put helper in the attic with a strap to pull it through the vent hole top first, but the door was just tall enough.


----------

